# Farmers Log



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

This will be used to track my progress for my farmers walk circuit training.

So this is the routine I've put togethor, and this is how I do it. If you want to copy it feel free and adjust for your usage. Enjoy 

Equipment being used


two 20 litre jerry cans filled with water

1 large car tyre

2 markers


Routine

Place two markers around 20 metres away from each other. For a warm up I jog back and forth between the markers for a few minutes to get the blood pumping and get into the mind frame.

Place the jerry cans at one marker and the tyre at the other. Starting with the jerries pick them up and farmers walk to the tyre, drop the jerries and throw the tyre overhead towards the other marker on the other end and chase and throw the tyre until you get there. Once the tyre is there walk back to the jerries and repeat.

*(Here's the important bit* All three (the farmers walk, tyre throw and walk back) counts as *one* rep.

As soon as you get back to the jerries pick those bad boys up and start again :laugh: Repeat the reps for around 8 to 10 then take a big breather as this is where the fun starts :tuf

As a finisher, put the tyre to one side and really dial in your mind for the jerries.

This last bit is a maximum endurance test for the farmers walk on it's own. Basically, just pick up those jerries and walk back and forth between those markers untill your hands give out (your hands will give out before your legs will). No matter how many times you drop the cans on this part just shake out your hands reset where you are and keep walking.

You and only you will know when your hands can't take any more so just be careful and know when to quit but don't take it easy on yourself either.

If your going to give this ago, good luck


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Results for today (9/6/2010)

Farmers combo (farmers walk, tyre throw and walk) = 10

Farmers walk only = 26


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Well in mate, it's definately good going :thumb

I'm hoping to have a course setup for Monday. Gonna try em Tabata style first. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheers fellah 

Set myself a challenge of doing a 1.5 mile farmers walk in October sometime so at the moment going for reps to similate increased distance.

Ouch on the Tabata style lol. Good luck though


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Ouch! on the 1.5 mile farmers walk :no:

I think I'll stick to the Tabatas lol.

Sounds intense that mate, hope you nail it. My forearms are aching just thinkin about it...

Thats some achievement though, you want to get some sponsors for it :thumb

Good luck mate, I'll let you know how the Tabbies go.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Decided to raise money for Help For Heroes so thought a little hand bleeding and forearm crap will be worth it for those lads.

Good luck on the Tabatas and looking forward on hearing how you got on


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Decided to raise money for Help For Heroes so thought a little hand bleeding and forearm crap will be worth it for those lads.


Fair play mate, count me in as a sponsor :thumb


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheers dude 

Anyway on to todays results. Might I remind everyone that I'm aiming to do the farmers walk without strapping to help grip.

Todays results (11/6/2010)

Farmers combo = 10

Farmers only = 30


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Todays results (12/6/2010)

Farmers combo = 10

Farmers only = 35


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Decent results mate, improving really well.

Thats a 3rd of what you want to achieve.

Keep it up, your 1.5 mile beckons! :thumb


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheers fellah 

It's not without it's shouting at the fingers to hold on and not drop them until I get to the marker lol.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

i used 2 do strongman the training was very intense when we used the heavy gear,do u guys just use the stuff 4 cardio and strengh building?..i have a tyre in the garage i used 2 warm up with,its roughly 250kgs,the first 1 i fliped in a comp was 320,and when i got bigger and strongerand climbed up 2 the heavyer comps the tyre was 400 3 flips then a 450 4 1. needless 2 say i have packed it all in now as the body can only take it 4 so long,nowdays i still get aches and pains from the joints that get abused during it.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm doing the farmers walk for a charity thing (see previous posts) but am considering keeping it in for my jj conditioning as I'm really starting to like it.

Anyway on for tonights results

Todays results (14/6/2010)

Farmers combo = 10

Farmers only = 55

I'm just glad these things don't have knurling.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm a bit embaressed to put todays results as they are not even close to yesterdays. But here they are anyway.

Todays results (15/6/2010)

Fast paced stationary bike = 35 mins

Farmers combo = 10

Farmers only = 25

Don't know what happened, around the 20 mark the blisters from yesterday re-formed as expected, but then just couldn't hold on no matter what sort of grip I used. Really not impressed with myself GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up mate!

You probably just need a rest, take a couple of days and I bet you'll blitz it when you try again.

Your bound to feel it doing it day in day out.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmmm true, weren't you meant to start your farmers with tabata today, how'd it go?


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Suppost to mate yea but I've pulled a muscle in my thigh sprinting, grrrrr :growl:

Can't seem to stay injury free at the min. Thats a pulled muscle in each leg now, the others just about healed mind.

Farmers walks gonna be a few weeks away now I think, unfortunately...


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Awww gutting dude.


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Yea, less than 12 weeks before my fight as well. It knackers training up no end :growl:

Gonna invest some money into some serious physio, think it's the only way forward now if I don't want my ass kicking lol.

Oh well, such is life n all that bollocks...


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

How's your training goin mate?


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I did the ligament in my shoulder in during jj class so getting my shoulder back in shape before I start back, which means that training is off for a few more weeks unfortunately can't wait to get back to training.

How's your fight prep going?


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Oh what a crap do mate. Shoulders sre a nasty place to get injured. Hope you sort it soon.

I've just started up again after a couple of weeks break.

I should peak for my fight now and the break has done me the world of good. Still got a few niggling injuries but it shouldn't hinder me too much :thumb


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, not impressed as it's the second time it's happened, getting back swimming soon (as suggested by physio) but need to wait due to some fresh ink on my leg before though.

Awesome. Hope all goes well for you fight fellah.


----------

